# dx for malignant intracranial hypertension?



## she803 (Mar 7, 2013)

I looked this up under hypertension but it only states benign? Please help. Thanks in advance for your assistance.

History: 6 years old female status post right frontotemporal parietal decompressive hemicraniectomy with cranioplasty for malignant intracranial hypertension


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 7, 2013)

348.2  
Benign intracranial hypertension  

This condition is not hypertention per se its elevated pressure in brain due to fluid retention in brain cavities it mimics a tumor in the brain. It is also called a Psuedotumor.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 26, 2013)

*intracranial hypertension*

You forgot to start with the hypertension table. if you go to the table, and then look alphabetically for intracranial, benign the code is given.


----------

